# Canada buys Iron Dome technology from Israel- (Expected 2017 delivery date)



## CougarKing (30 Jul 2015)

Those Palestine/Hamas sympathizers in the NDP are going to complain about this in 3...2...1...  :

Vice.com



> *Canada Just Bought Israel's Iron Dome Radar Technology*
> 
> Canada's Armed Forces has purchased radar technology that is part of Israel's famous Iron Dome, the missile system tasked with shooting down Hamas and Hezbollah rockets — and it plans to deploy it within Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimsum (30 Jul 2015)

I'm not so sure.  It's an election year, so the CPC could easily throw the "oh so you're not supporting the troops?" line back at the NDP.


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Jul 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure.  It's an election year, so the CPC could easily throw the "oh so you're not supporting the troops?" line back at the NDP.



Or wanting to protect Canadians at home...


----------



## Remius (30 Jul 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Or wanting to protect Canadians at home...



Looks more like protecting Canadian soldiers abroad.


----------



## dimsum (30 Jul 2015)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Looks more like protecting Canadian soldiers abroad.



In reality yes, but in "politi-speak", definitely "protecting Canadians at home" by doing just that.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Jul 2015)

This is Iron Dome, without the Iron by the looks of it. We are just getting the radar, so we will know when and from where, but because we don't have enough mortars or howitzers we won't be able to target them.


----------



## larry Strong (30 Jul 2015)

Did they buy these to replace the failed Thales contract?

Cheers
Larry


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jul 2015)

What I want to know is can these bad boys be depressed low enough to engage hostile crowds of freedom haters and rioters.


----------



## GAP (30 Jul 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> What I want to know is can these bad boys be depressed low enough to engage hostile crowds of freedom haters and rioters and NDP'rs......



 ;D


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (30 Jul 2015)

What would the radars be for? NORAD? Air Force or Army?


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Jul 2015)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Did they buy these to replace the failed Thales contract?
> 
> Cheers
> Larry



Weren't those to replace the TPS-70 radars?  Iron Dome seems more like a "counter-battery" type of capability?  ???


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Jul 2015)

I suspect that its a marriage of software and hardware.


----------



## McG (31 Jul 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> What I want to know is can these bad boys be depressed low enough to engage hostile crowds of freedom haters and rioters.


It is a radar without a weapon system.  It cannot engage anything.


----------



## McG (31 Jul 2015)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Weren't those to replace the TPS-70 radars?  Iron Dome seems more like a "counter-battery" type of capability?  ???


I seem to recall we wanted (at least at one time) an all singing C-RAM and LLAD sensor in a single package.  Could this be it?


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (31 Jul 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> I seem to recall we wanted (at least at one time) an all singing C-RAM and LLAD sensor in a single package.  Could this be it?



The radar purchase was designed to provide a primary Air Defence Surveillance capability and secondary CB capability. Realistically, the "CB" capability is also the AD capability, as the intent is to link it to LCMRs and a C-RAM capability in the future. If you look at the Rheinmettal site they also offer a MANPAD for sale that is conveniently being produced in St. Jean-sur-Richelieu. If Canada were to buy Iron Dome for GBAMD (Ground Based Air and Missile Defence) of Critical infrastructure and MANPADs that can  be digitally linked into a Integrated Air Defence Systems (IADS) via Link 16/22/11 than we will have a GBAMD capability that will cover our expeditionary and domestic AD concerns.

 :2c:


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Jul 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> It is a radar without a weapon system.  It cannot engage anything.



Why track an incoming missile without the means to intercept ?Perhaps the next step is to purchase the US HEL ?

http://www.wired.com/2014/09/armys-new-laser-cannon-blasts-drones-out-of-the-sky-even-in-fog/

Radar buy:
http://www.defensenews.com/story/defense/land/2015/07/30/canada-buy-iron-dome-like-radar-systems-afp/30892425/


----------



## Edward Campbell (31 Jul 2015)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> The radar purchase was designed to provide a primary Air Defence Surveillance capability and secondary CB capability. Realistically, the "CB" capability is also the AD capability, as the intent is to link it to LCMRs and a C-RAM capability in the future. If you look at the Rheinmettal site they also offer a MANPAD for sale that is conveniently being produced in St. Jean-sur-Richelieu. If Canada were to buy Iron Dome for GBAMD (Ground Based Air and Missile Defence) of Critical infrastructure and MANPADs that can  be digitally linked into a Integrated Air Defence Systems (IADS) via Link 16/22/11 than we will have a GBAMD capability that will cover our expeditionary and domestic AD concerns.
> 
> :2c:




Thanks, Bird_Gunner45, that makes a lot of sense.

How big (surface area) can a pice of "critical infrastructure" be to be 'protected' by, say, one or two of these radars? Would two radars, for example, provide coverage over, say, Yellowknife? Would one be enough to cover Alert or Masset, BC or Leitrim, in the Ottawa suburbs? (I'm not suggesting that those site are more "critical" than anywhere else, I just happen to know the areas, I can visualize, in my own mind, how big they are.)


----------



## larry Strong (3 Aug 2015)

What is Link 16/22/11?


Cheers
Larry


----------



## Baz (3 Aug 2015)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> What is Link 16/22/11?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Larry



They are STANAG compliant interoperable data links for Command and Control.  More particularly, they use an RF bearer (which can be extended by other means) to create a common operating picture and allow weapons control.  Importantly they are more than just data exchange, in that they inherently allow participating units to correlate and fuse information.


----------



## larry Strong (3 Aug 2015)

Baz said:
			
		

> They are STANAG compliant interoperable data links for Command and Control.  More particularly, they use an RF bearer (which can be extended by other means) to create a common operating picture and allow weapons control.  Importantly they are more than just data exchange, in that they inherently allow participating units to correlate and fuse information.



Thank you

Cheers
Larry


----------

